
Georgia Massaged Data to Reopen, Then Voided Mask Orders - dankohn1
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-17/georgia-massaged-virus-data-to-reopen-then-voided-mask-orders
======
dankohn1
Avoiding paywall: [http://archive.vn/szdHv](http://archive.vn/szdHv)

